# News in Spain -some interesting stories....



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

A few news items from today. Did you know that .....

A woman / mother in Alhaurin de la Torre has been sentenced to 9 months in prison after her son complained to the Police about his mum not letting him into the house one night. What kind of a legal system would do such a thing ?

and

24-hour prostitution in Guadalhorce in Malaga

and

Ronaldo will pay just 24% in tax on his 12.5m euros, which is the same level of taxation as anyone earning 43,000 euros would pay. This is apparently due to him being a non-spaniard. No wonder La Liga has so many foreign stars - lol

Dave - keeping it real


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> A few news items from today. Did you know that .....
> 
> A woman / mother in Alhaurin de la Torre has been sentenced to 9 months in prison after her son complained to the Police about his mum not letting him into the house one night. What kind of a legal system would do such a thing ?


Ok, I'll admit it, it was me LOL!!!!!! Seriously tho, it rather depends on how old her son was, I mean he could have been 19 and bladdered!!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are a 24 hour prostitute in Guadalhorce ?????


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Ok, I'll admit it, it was me LOL!!!!!! Seriously tho, it rather depends on how old her son was, I mean he could have been 19 and bladdered!!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


The mother said her 16 year old was out of control, going out all hours and she was fed up of having to open the door to him at all times.

And now she is going to spend 9 months in prison for not opening the door - lol

What a waste of tax payers money, albeit not that it will worry Ronaldo too much


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> The mother said her 16 year old was out of control, going out all hours and she was fed up of having to open the door to him at all times.
> 
> And now she is going to spend 9 months in prison for not opening the door - lol
> 
> What a waste of tax payers money, albeit not that it will worry Ronaldo too much


Hi Dave,

Don't suppose they mentioned how much Ronaldo would have to pay the Portuguese tax man, did they?!?! I don't suppose for one second they did......would have killed the story really, wouldn't it?!?!

All the mother had to do was say, she was asleep and didn't hear him. Or some such. I refuse to believe it's as straightforward and blatant as a mother not letting a 16year old son in because he was drunk/out of control/whatever, and so she gets a nine month sentence. There will be a lot more to it than that, I'm sure - and it wouldn't be the first time a drunken 16 year old beats his single mum about....for example....who knows. I wish the press would tell us all the facts and stop taking the p1ss. Besides....one is assuming that the law is wanting to protect the son who was denied entrance to his home....because he's not able to look after himself....who's gonna look after him now with mummy dearest in the clink??

Tally.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Don't suppose they mentioned how much Ronaldo would have to pay the Portuguese tax man, did they?!?! I don't suppose for one second they did......would have killed the story really, wouldn't it?!?!
> 
> ...


hi sorry not been around pm me lets have a chat big probs at the moment


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Don't suppose they mentioned how much Ronaldo would have to pay the Portuguese tax man, did they?!?! I don't suppose for one second they did......would have killed the story really, wouldn't it?!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Tallulah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> A few news items from today. Did you know that .....
> 
> A woman / mother in Alhaurin de la Torre has been sentenced to 9 months in prison after her son complained to the Police about his mum not letting him into the house one night. What kind of a legal system would do such a thing ?
> 
> ...


The truth of the matter relating to the Ronaldo taxation situation is, that when David Beckham was at Real Madrid his accountants exploited a Spanish tax loophole. Spain apparantly, has a special low rate of tax applicable to 'artists,' Beckhams accountants succesfully pleaded the case, that a world class footballer is an art form.

Ronaldo got to hear about this (I wonder who from), and his accountants have convinced the Spanish Revenue that he could not be classed as anything different to Beckham for taxation purposes. It is widely expected that when the new 50% tax rate comes into force in the UK that there wil be a mass exodus of 'artists' travelling in the direction of La Liga.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

49 year old man living in Alhaurin de la Torre has been arrested and charged with posession with the intent to supply after the polica found 146 canabis plants being cultivated in his home - lol


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> 49 year old man living in Alhaurin de la Torre has been arrested and charged with posession with the intent to supply after the polica found 146 canabis plants being cultivated in his home - lol


45 year old man from Alhaurin cautioned by Guardia Civil for causing major traffic disruptions, after spending all of Friday driving round and round the same roundabout in Alhaurin de la Torre, whilst ogling Jojo in her bikini.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> 45 year old man from Alhaurin cautioned by Guardia Civil for causing major traffic disruptions, after spending all of Friday driving round and round the same roundabout in Alhaurin de la Torre, whilst ogling Jojo in her bikini.


JoJo. You're never gonna live this down chuck :clap2:ound:. 


We have even more smilies :attention::drum::ear::fish2:


----------

